# What's everyone giving up for Lent?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lent is a time of sacrificing. I'm doubling down this year; giving up *facebook* and *Fox News*.

What's everyone giving up for Lent this year?

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm giving up facebook, but not for lent. My teenage daughter asked me last night why give up on facebook. I told her it is an election year. And really, I don't want to know what some of my friends think about the election. I told her it is like going to the bathroom. You know everyone does it, but you don't want to see it. I don't want to know how my friends wipe, and I don't want to know how they vote. So I'm going off facebook at least until after the election.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vegetarian food.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.... I'm old [you kids git offa my lawn!] so I don't like change. I like the same three TV channels, MY recliner, sausage, eggs and hash browns for breakfast and I hunt the same patch of trees every season. So, I think I'll give up brussel sprouts. I don't like those things anyway. Yuck!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm giving up the UWN.






Hehehe, who am I kidding? I wouldn't make it 48 hours.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Years ago I gave up religion for Lent. It's a pretty sweet deal, never have to worry about giving up stuff for Lent again.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gonna give up coffee in restaurants!! $2.50 a cup? Water please.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Taxes ! I gave up plenty this year. Caused me to start swearing again. I'll have give that up next year.:grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I love Brussel Sprouts, grow 'em in my garden every year. I even have the wife hooked on 'em now.

I'm not giving up anything, I believe: everything in moderation...........
Except hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

...any of Goob's recipes that include lungs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hanky Panky with the neighbors wife....:shock:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm giving up good decision making.. might throw sound judgement as a double coverage.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

SFW hunt expo


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm giving up on the politicians doing anything to reduce our 19 trillion in debt.


----------

